# hickory smoked chicken legs and thighs



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a pack of leg quarters so I seperated the leg and thigh and marinatesd them  overnight in georges bbq sauce.....








fired up the braunfel







first flip







smoked at 275 for three hrs













some bearveiw













thanks for looking.... now I need to post the potatoe salad... I made some at the north florida gathering... It was good


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

Totally awesome


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Totally awesome




thats funny..... I hate chuck norris.... all his talent wont fit in that thumb of his.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    But I wish I had his money......


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice thighs buddy!!


----------



## gros cochon (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice job on those legs, they look delicious.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 9, 2011)

OH MAN....beautiful looking chicken, elevates a lowly bird to new heights


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 9, 2011)

boykjo said:


> thats funny..... I hate chuck norris.... all his talent wont fit in that thumb of his.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess you are a Van Damme fan!!  

 Chicken looks great!!

   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Guess you are a Van Damme fan!!
> 
> Chicken looks great!!
> 
> ...




hahahah not enough talent to fit in his little toe


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey man!!!

 Don't diss the "Muscles from Brussels"!!!

 I heard he is K-Dogs hero!!

 Craig


----------



## czechm8 (Jun 9, 2011)

boykjo said:


>


That chunk of wood in the middle looks totally photo-shopped. lol

But, the chicken looks awesome. :)


----------



## czechm8 (Jun 9, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Hey man!!!
> 
> Don't diss the "Muscles from Brussels"!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good Joe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bruce Lee?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks great Joe.


----------



## roller (Jun 9, 2011)

That color is just awsome...I am with you on Chucky...check out that rug....


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicken Looks Great Joe...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2011)

That chicken looks AWESOME, Joe!!!

You guys make my BearView look bad!!!

Gotta get rid of that expensive 8 year old camera we have, and get a new cheap one like the Rapster has!

Thanks Joe!

Bear

BTW: Don't forget all of the make believe Vietnam Veterans Chucky made believe he rescued.


----------



## windshield king (Jun 9, 2011)

nice looking chicken


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2011)

Great looking yardbird!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

CzechM8 said:


> That chunk of wood in the middle looks totally photo-shopped. lol
> 
> But, the chicken looks awesome. :)




It sure does.............. just took a picture....


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man, that look awesome! Not big on Chuck either but I could watch Van Damm movies all day ecspecially Kickboxer and Blood Sport. That Georges is some good stuff, I like Scott's as well. Heres a link to my thin sauce its pretty similar and cheap as all get out to make. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99879/steve-s-carolina-style-bbq-sauce-for-pp


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Man, that look awesome! Not big on Chuck either but I could watch Van Damm movies all day ecspecially Kickboxer and Blood Sport. That Georges is some good stuff, I like Scott's as well. Heres a link to my thin sauce its pretty similar and cheap as all get out to make. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99879/steve-s-carolina-style-bbq-sauce-for-pp




thanks stevo..........


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 9, 2011)

Great lookin' chicken!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks great Joe! Congrats


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks delish Joe. Were those the leg quarters that were on sale for .47 a pound this week at the Teeter? Surprised there was no kielbasa around.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 10, 2011)

it looks great

thanks for the Qview


----------



## boykjo (Jun 10, 2011)

alelover said:


> Looks delish Joe. Were those the leg quarters that were on sale for .47 a pound this week at the Teeter? Surprised there was no kielbasa around.




yep........

I am ready for some kielbasa....... I found 1 kielbasa  and 1 jalapeno, cheddar kielbasa in the freezer..... Time to get busy soon


----------

